# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Lạc Việt- Đại lý chính thức hãng Air Asia

## phongvelacviet2

*Lạc Việt- Đại lý chính thức hãng Air Asia

**Air Asia* là một trong những hãng hàng không giá rẻ đầu tiên tại Châu Á có trụ sở ở KualaLumpur, Malaysia chuyên cung cấp những hành trình bay trong nội địa và quốc tế với giá rẻ. Air Asia cũng là hãng hàng không đầu tiên trong khu vực sử dụng vé Điện tử, qua nhiều năm hoạt động Air Asia đã chiếm được cảm tình của đại đa số hành khách cả về tư vấn khách hàng và tiếp viên máy bay. 
Trải qua thời gian dài hoạt động và phát triển Air Asia ngày càng mở rộng thị trường vươn tầm quốc tế và trở thành hãng hàng không giá rẻ tốt nhất thế giới. Năm 2009 Air Asia được bình chọn là hãng hàng không tốt nhất trong ngành và một thương hiệu trực tuyến hàng đầu ở Châu Á, Air Asia giờ đây có thể bay tới hơn 70 điểm với 18 nước. Air Asia đã làm nên một cuộc cách mạng trong ngành hàng không kết nối từ Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) tới Châu Á, Châu Úc và Châu Âu để khám phá thế giới giá rẻ. Với khẩu hiệu *“và giờ đây ai cũng có thể bay”* Air Asia ngày càng được nhiều hành khách trong khu vực chọn như là phương thức di chuyển ưa thích của họ.



Tại Việt Nam Air Asia khai thác đường bay tại hai thành phố lớn là Hà Nội Và TP. HCM cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ. Từ Việt Nam bạn có thể đi tới Kualalumpur, BangKok, Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Manila, … với giá cả rất phải chăng. Lạc Việt rất hân hạnh là *đại lý chính thức của Air Asia tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh* chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ cho mọi hành trình. Với phương châm _“Sự hài lòng của bạn là niềm vui của chúng tôi”_ Lạc Việt sẽ luôn đồng hành cùng bạn.
Để được sở hữu tấm vé máy bay giá rẻ của Air Asia hãy liên lạc ngay với chúng tôi- công ty du lịch Lạc Việt bạn sẽ nhận ngay tấm vé máy bay giá rẻ sớm nhất, trong thời gian nhanh nhất để tận hưởng những chuyến du lịch kì thú tại những miền đất mới mà bạn chưa từng đặt chân tới. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 
*Công ty TNHH MTV Dịch Vụ - Du Lịch Lạc Việt*
Website: http://phongvelacviet.com
điện thoại : *08 397 55 342 - 08 397 55 343*
Di động : 0121 575 3929
Yahoo : hoatuyethong_01 - hoatuyethong_05
Email : tuyethongtravel@gmail.com
Website : http://vemaybaydisingaporegiare.com

Nguồn: http://phongvelacviet.com.vn

----------


## trongphu89

Trải  qua thời gian dài hoạt động và phát triển Air Asia ngày càng mở rộng  thị trường vươn tầm quốc tế và trở thành hãng hàng không giá rẻ tốt nhất  thế giới. Các đại lý Air Asia hiện nay rất nhiều trên khắp cả nước để bạn có thể lựa chọn.

----------


## nguyenhue1012

Quý khách đặt *vé máy bay Tết 2014* vui lòng liên hệ Đại lý vé APT. Tell 04.3929.0707. chú ý liên hệ

----------

